# spark plugs ecoboost



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

Is anybody having issues with their spark plugs, or bad mpgs 14.5


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

14.5 mpg is about right for normal real world driving. What is the problem with your spark plugs?


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I get about 14-15 in town...about 15-17 on the highway. I haven't heard of any spark plug issues???

Late,
Cox


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*About Right*

I have a 2013 4x4 and I am getting 14.6 in town. No complaints from me so far.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

its not your spark plugs, its just real world gas mileage. You got suckered by the hype.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

heavy foot causes turbo to suck gas. I am getting 16.9 to 17.5 in city.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

That is highway with cruise control doing 75 and 14.5


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Assuming your truck is stock, the tire pressure is good, and you aren't carrying an extra 500 lbs of stuff in your bed, then you may have a problem. It could also be attributable to high ethanol content gas. You didn't say it was running rough or had lost power.

Also remember that modern trucks are very sensitive to aerodynamics. Small things like oversize wheels and tires, lifting, aftermarket bumpers/guards, camper shells, etc, can disrupt the aerodynamics and cost you gas mileage.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

redfishandy said:


> That is highway with cruise control doing 75 and 14.5


Do you have big wheels? You should be getting better on highway cruising. I get around 17 - 18 cruising around 70.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the ecoboost and have been getting 17 highway and as much as 21 highway if I run 60-65. Milage drops dramatically on anything above 70 mph.

She is a 2011 with 72,000 miles and has been in the shop twice for bad coils. I think Ford recommends the plugs to be changed at 60,000.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

Factory 20 inch tires, leveling kit other than that it is stock and it has 33,000 miles on it


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

the leveling kit is gonna cost you 3 mpgs at the least. More air under the front of the truck when you level it and it defeats the air dams when you raise the front end. Looks really good but is gonna cost you on the mileage.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> the leveling kit is gonna cost you 3 mpgs at the least. More air under the front of the truck when you level it and it defeats the air dams when you raise the front end. Looks really good but is gonna cost you on the mileage.


3 mpg hit? There is more to it than just a leveling kit to be seeing that. I don't even get a drop like that when I go from running empty to pulling a loaded cargo trailer. Soft, over sized all terrains are what lowered mine by almost 1 mpg with GPS corrected tire sizing. '08 4.6L sitting on highway gears so every little thing drops my mileage.

If you go through hills, the cruise control will kill your mileage. It will do what it can to shed speed going down and then do what it can to maintain speed going up.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Actually it makes sense. They use wind tunnels to refine the aerodymics on theses things now. You start changing the angles, you are going to create all kinds of extra drag. Not only will the underside catch more air, but it will change the air flow over and around it as well. 

The faster you go the less efficient it is going to be.

When you consider the aerodynamics on a Carrera GT3 can transform the slip stream at 70 mph into 500+ lbs of downward force! imagine how much extra force you are pushing against if you disrupt the slipstream at 75 mph.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys its a F150 not NASCAR OR F1 car wind tunnel REALLY !


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

why would you install a leveling kit on factory size tires?


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

Just bought truck, already had kit on it. and your point is ?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

just that little bit of change makes a difference in mpgs. i would take it off if you arent going bigger on tires. doesnt it look funny?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> its not your spark plugs, its just real world gas mileage. You got suckered by the hype.


Im sure the power sold the truck the gas mileage is a plus if you can keep your foot off the floor board. Please do us eco boost drivers a favor and let us know if we ever have a out tail light.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

redfishandy said:


> Guys its a F150 not NASCAR OR F1 car wind tunnel REALLY !


I just did a quick browse of the truck forums and it seems 14-15 is pretty standard for F150 EBs with stock tires and a leveling kit. Of course there are a bunch that say no change, but enough honest souls that report anywhere between 12 and 15 with a leveling kit and stock tires.

There are lots of discussions on the impact of changes to the aerodynamics. It makes a bigger difference than you think.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

I have had the chance to go to Detroit several times and ford took us out to the proving grounds to test the new releases. The f150 designs are actually a lot like nascar, the engineers dedicated to performance and fuel economy. Spend all there time tweaking things to improve fuel mileage without loss of performance. Even the shape of the tailgate is designed to keep the air out of the bed of the truck to prevent any extra drag. The grooves along the side of the truck on the hood and roof are also was of tunneling air around the truck. You would be surprised how technical each step of testing is at both testing facility's and places like the rouge plant were the f150 is built in Dearborn. Any change to this design like bringing up the front end which in turns raises the plastic air dam will change you performance and fuel mileage to some degree. I think leveling kits look great but they will effect your mileage. Believe it or not but a tool box or tone cover also change the way the truck routes wind and will effect it to some degree.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

redfishandy said:


> Guys its a F150 not NASCAR OR F1 car wind tunnel REALLY !


And there are several wind tunnels at the proving grounds used for monitoring the path wind takes around the body of the truck !!!


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

There has been issues with the spark plug gaps on certain 2011+ F150s. Just google "Spark plug gap issues" and you'll find some good stuff. F150Forum.com also has some threads about this. I drive almost 100% of the time in Houston traffic and I get 17.5 MPG, but I also don't drive it like I stole it. Also, mine is a 4x4 with the 6.5 bed, so its not light either.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

whoever designs/manufactures spark plugs and radiators for ford should be fired.


----------

